# How would you respond to your employer if you won the lottery?



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

I hear these stories about how people would quit their job if they won the lottery - Some of them are quite, er, amusing... 

What would you do regarding your job if you won? (Something big enough to afford quitting, anyway)

Being that I don't play any lotteries big enough to quit my job, this is a very hypothetical question for myself. But if I did win, I would want to keep my job if possible; I like earning my own way in life and I feel it keeps me grounded. Plus I like routine. A LOT.

So even if you do not play, if in an alternate dimension you did, and won, how would you handle it with regards to your employer/boss?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have called in and said "Forward any outstanding vacation pay/monies to............"


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

If it were my destination job, I would continue working at reduced hours. I quite enjoy the work I'm pursuing. Vacations would be longer and more frequent, but I don't have enough hobbies to keep me busy full-time.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well, I voted the top one. Although I don't think there would be any mooning, and there would be dignity and respect. I would be spending at most one extra day at the office to collect my personal items, hand over critical tasks, and say goodbyes. There would be no "2 weeks notice" or "waiting to train someone else in my position".


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

When I did work they would never see my face again.

I most likely would have the same friends because I don't get social media. Just could care if you know what I did yesterday and also don't care what you are doing today.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I likemy job, part time with an outstanding hourly wage. No complaints, but I would give my notice as I would like to volunteer my time helping others, and winning the lotto if it were a large amount, would make that dream a possibility.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I would phone in rich.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

PrairieGal said:


> I would phone in rich.


:encouragement:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have not had a boss in almost 20 years but as a past employer I would be fine if my employee told me they quit the second they won the lottery.I think you can still do it in a respectful manner even if you never came back to your job.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

It obviously depends on the job.

I'm a project manager, although I am (as everyone is) replaceable, if I up and left with no notice, they would have a **** storm to deal with for almost a month.
Not to mention (because of lack of time) there is allot of un-documented information I have which needs to be transferred.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

I would hire full-time help for my kid and start working more.


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

I would stop borrowing to buy the maximum shares allowed per year, decrease my hours to full time.


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

At my previous job I would stay to train my replacement since it was a small office. At my new job they would never see me again and like a poster above, I would call in rich.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Once I actually had sufficient winnings ($1M or more) in my bank account, I would then hand in resignation as per whatever our company policy is for that. Usually 2-4 weeks notice. No drama or silliness.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

the-royal-mail said:


> Once I actually had sufficient winnings ($1M or more) in my bank account, I would then hand in resignation as per whatever our company policy is for that. Usually 2-4 weeks notice. No drama or silliness.


+1

Make sure you get the money first!
I might even try to go part time, or take a leave of absent



Below is a youtube video of a "fake" lottery ticket, the guy is insane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yKwPA3Iosk


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

SheaButters said:


> the-royal-mail said:
> 
> 
> > Once I actually had sufficient winnings ($1M or more) in my bank account, I would then hand in resignation as per whatever our company policy is for that. Usually 2-4 weeks notice. No drama or silliness.
> ...


Being conservative, I'd go one step further ... I'd make sure it was in the account, any holds expired & I'd been able to transfer into a few investments.

Then I'd give my notice ... I have far too many things I'd want to do that interest me more than work.


Cheers


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have not won the big lottery but in September 2007 I won a $300,000 progressive at a Microgaming casino on a $500 deposit.After the big happy dance and excitement wore off and this being a very big tax free windfall I think My husband and I probably worked harder at our jobs .We sold our business this year for Mid -high seven figures(Millions) which in a way is like winning a lottery for us but my husband's first thing he has done is to volunteer to drive cancer patients to chemo appointments.I think the core values of people don't change with money and we all have big dreams but when presented with the ability to do what we want most of us will just keep our old lives.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good for him, Marina! Enough money is a luxury few of us are able to enjoy, but once you have it... life has to mean more than accumulation of assets.

The follow up question to "what do you if you win the lottery?" has got to be, "and what's stopping you from doing that now?".


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Like Eclectic, I would first make sure the money was in the bank. I would redo my financial plan, pay off my debts, and invest the money according to my asset allocation. Then I would submit my resignation, giving the statutory notice period. I would also change all my passwords, my phone numbers and my personal email address.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Paying off debt is a nice feeling even when it is 'good debt'.We are taking pay cheques and some dividend each month and left that to our accountant to sort out.Our business is 90% cash only 10% in stock market so picked 5 holdings and buying same amount each month for next year then will look at things again at our year end .We have no new business income to speak of so investment income will be it this year and future years .


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

It would be funny, as the only lottery i do is the one at work and my boss (company owner) is in the pool as well.

Might not be anyone in the office the next day??


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

That's why one of the managers at work changed her mind about staying in the pool. When she realised how many would need to be replaced in short order - she decided it wasn't worth being one of the last few standing ... :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I'd write my business partner a big fat cheque and give all my employees a big bonus and some extra time off to enjoy with their families.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Ihatetaxes said:


> I'd write my business partner a big fat cheque and give all my employees a big bonus and some extra time off to enjoy with their families.


Wow...

That's nice of you.

I work well and would be willing to give my boss a huge cheque if I won. Are you looking to hire? :encouragement:


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep my job, keep my head down, and wait for the 'noise' to die down. 

I am presently saving up and investing to pursue early retirement. Once retired I have all sorts of voulunteer options that I would like to explore. 

Last year I had aggregate returns of almost 24% for my portfolio. Our net worth went from 1.04M to 1.4M m but that includes some substantial new money contrubutions, and an estimate of value of our paid off house. So in a way last year I did sort of win the lottery.


----------

